# Black Magic's new daul sideport piston



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I do see no stinking custom pumps :biggrin:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 11:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gnarly as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 09:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like the fittings TIG welded to the checkvalves. I like the big returns also. Cool to see someone trying new stuff. :biggrin: I see all kinds of stuff going on. :0


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 10:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that thing is clean as hell ron i have yet to see another company to do anything like that...fuckn bad ass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Lets see it in action


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I don't see how it could dump.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 08:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm i wonder what car this is gunna go in  

now ya see it now ya dont :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Shit looks good Ron u know me though i always got to ask ?'s how come your not using stuuchi checks? not enough service to get good weld on?? and How bout top pressure and return piston blocks??? and 2 for the rear too  and blown out end plate for piston like oj's pump


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn thats crazy always ahead of the game Black Magic


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome....I love innovation! Those are 2 big ass return fittings! 

Where is that pumphead pulling oil from? The top port? A little upside down mounting?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Nov 16 2009, 10:22 PM~15685923
> *Awesome....I love innovation!  Those are 2 big ass return fittings!
> 
> Where is that pumphead pulling oil from?  The top port?  A little upside down mounting?
> *


With a piston there isn't any air in the tank so it will still work upside down.


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 16 2009, 09:06 PM~15685692
> *hmmmm i wonder what car this is gunna go in
> im fooking loving that piston with the shaped block rekon my 64 needs some real custom shit like that  :biggrin:
> *


my truck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 16 2009, 08:06 PM~15685681
> *I don't see how it could dump.
> *


isnt that why the fittings are welded onto the check valve? They are at the tip of the check so the oil stops there and goes up to the dump. Im not an expert by any means but thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2009, 09:40 PM~15686173
> *isnt that why the fittings are welded onto the check valve? They are at the tip of the check so the oil stops there and goes up to the dump. Im not an expert by any means but thats what it looks like to me.
> *


yup


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P+Nov 16 2009, 10:02 PM~15685621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, it's an all fuck'd up pump. plus it is high volume to. gear is match ported to the block...9/16 all the way out  . Had to add alittle material to the gaer to get the port that big :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 08:48 PM~15686310
> *Oh you will fool. you might want one after we try's it
> Maybe it will make the debut at the Az show
> 
> ...


That was gunna be my next ? on why the gear had some added weld to it


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 16 2009, 10:50 PM~15686327
> *That was gunna be my next ? on why the gear had some added weld to it
> *


Ancient chinese secret, with a lil' cracker twist to it


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 10:00 PM~15686494
> *Ancient chinese secret, with a lil' cracker twist to it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

whats the life expectancy of a gear like that under that kind of pressure?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 09:00 PM~15686494
> *Ancient chinese secret, with a lil' cracker twist to it
> *


You must be the king saltine then LOL let me know on my other ? please  ron the college years


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 09:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

damn ron do u ever run out o cool as ideas lol :machinegun: :machinegun: ur fuckin killin em!!


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

WHEN DO WE GET TO SEE IT IN ACTION RON???????


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Nov 16 2009, 10:36 PM~15687085
> *damn ron do u ever run out o cool as ideas lol :machinegun:  :machinegun:  ur fuckin killin em!!
> *


THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU HAVE TIME, KNOWLEDGE AND LOTS OF JUNK LAYIN AROUND YOU CAN CREATE SOME COOL SHIT........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 10:48 PM~15686310
> *Oh you will fool. you might want one after we try's it
> Maybe it will make the debut at the Az show
> 
> Yup, it's an all fuck'd up pump. plus it is high volume to. gear is match ported to the block...9/16 all the way out  . Had to add alittle material to the gaer to get the port that big :0*


oh thats all it is..i though thats where u added the weight..instead of hiding it underneath the batteries now ur hiding it underneath the pumpheads lol


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 07:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ummm,,,



:loco:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 08:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS WHY BLACK MAGIC IS THE SHIT BMH, U WANNA HATE IT BUT YOU GOTTA LOVE IT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey ron why dont you post up that piston you sold to that fat dude that lives in hawaii. :biggrin: 
why do you do that shit to me homie. i want that and you can have your one off pump. jussssssss playing. you a smart ass white boy.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 08:30 PM~15685181
> *heres another custom piston that we made for a certain customer
> 
> 
> ...


that block looks hella thight! Thats the Magic in Black Magic Baby! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 08:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


shave those arms. :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: homie keeps pushing the envelope when it comes to the hydro game !!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

what it do tho :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2009, 10:40 PM~15686173
> *isnt that why the fittings are welded onto the check valve? They are at the tip of the check so the oil stops there and goes up to the dump. Im not an expert by any means but thats what it looks like to me.
> *


Look closer. It looks like it was an dual pressure block out the top to start with. Which means it is drilled at a 45 to hit the pressure hole. He flipped the gear over and made the returns the pressure. For it to dump the original pressure hole needs to be opened. But it covered by the gear. :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i think the owner of them custom pumps would be pissed if he saw those pics on here. unless of course he was gonna get some royalties


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

The 'bunged' check valves are tight,but the complicated return kinda counteracts the cleanlyness of the pump that the pressure lines aim towards. if you could find a way to Y right out of the dump body and turn down without another aluminum block or big loops, this would be one nice looking pump

the backing plate shaped blocks are very nice also!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 08:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks familiar :biggrin: Just like a turbine block wit a piston. Looks cool Ron. Very technical looking. Alot going on there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I dont know why all the wows . Its a Painted CCE turbine . :dunno: :loco: 
It aint going to Produce more Psi . Its good for tha flow in a Dancer but other than that Its not gonna bang more inches .  

Good JOB ronnie , for the Duplication Of the turbine block . We will stay tuned for the duplicated cyclone and maybe the elite Nitraulics pump .


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 17 2009, 12:52 PM~15691535
> *I dont know why all the wows . Its a Painted CCE turbine .  :dunno:  :loco:
> It aint going to Produce more Psi . Its good for tha flow in a Dancer but other than that Its not gonna bang more inches .
> 
> ...


 :uh: And the douchebag award of the year goes to............. Gilby!!!
Congrats knuckledragger!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 17 2009, 11:52 AM~15691535
> *I dont know why all the wows . Its a Painted CCE turbine .  :dunno:  :loco:
> It aint going to Produce more Psi . Its good for tha flow in a Dancer but other than that Its not gonna bang more inches .
> 
> ...



LA CAGAS GUEY LET HOMIE GET DOWN ESE!!!! 

CMC! :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 17 2009, 10:52 AM~15691535
> *I dont know why all the wows . Its a Painted CCE turbine .  :dunno:  :loco:
> It aint going to Produce more Psi . Its good for tha flow in a Dancer but other than that Its not gonna bang more inches .
> 
> ...



Always a comment from the middle man himself!!! Can't wait for you to come up with something new for your company, :roflmao: who knew you were so intune with the engineering of blocks, should be running your own line by now!!! :0 

I looked back in the post Ron never said he was the originator of this style, so quit putting words in his mouth there Gilby!!! :angry: Love your new signature seems that you do just fine getting your own haters!!!  Keep up the good work!!! :thumbsup: 

You know your my second favorite HATER!!!


----------



## cubanhopper (Aug 12, 2006)

who is your first hater ???






if you don`t mind me asking....
:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:tears: pro flopper :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 17 2009, 02:43 PM~15692592
> *Always a comment from the middle man himself!!! Can't wait for you to come up with something new for your company,  :roflmao: who knew you were so intune with the engineering of blocks, should be running your own line by now!!!  :0
> 
> I looked back in the post Ron never said he was the originator of this style, so quit putting words in his mouth there Gilby!!! :angry: Love your new signature seems that you do just fine getting your own haters!!!   Keep up the good work!!!  :thumbsup:
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 17 2009, 01:25 PM~15692985
> *:biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Jess call me your mail box is full!!

Ya and I'll wait as long as it takes to whom it may concern!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

i LIKE IT... bUT AM JUST CURIOUS, IS THE TANK GOIN TO CLEAR THE PRESSURE PLATE..?


----------



## TOOF DEVILLE (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 17 2009, 11:52 AM~15691535
> *I dont know why all the wows . Its a Painted CCE turbine .  :dunno:  :loco:
> It aint going to Produce more Psi . Its good for tha flow in a Dancer but other than that Its not gonna bang more inches .
> 
> ...


IM NEW 2 THIS GAME BUT IS ALL U DO IS KNOCK OTHER PEOPLE 4 TRYING NEW SHIT???? :angry: ID LIKE 2 SEE U TRY 2 DO SUM SHIT LIKE THAT!!!!!I SMELL A HATER!!!!!!


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:uh: that dude built the car flying in his avi. but anyway ttt b.m.h. that shit is looking sweet.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 17 2009, 07:21 PM~15695405
> *:uh: that dude built the car flying in his avi.*


Yeah,and it's full of hot air.........wait.............just like the builder.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

they c something good and the hateing starts looking good ron


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 17 2009, 11:52 AM~15691535
> *I dont know why all the wows . Its a Painted CCE turbine .  :dunno:  :loco:
> It aint going to Produce more Psi . Its good for tha flow in a Dancer but other than that Its not gonna bang more inches .
> 
> ...


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet now this style setup will work. good looking out ron :thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 08:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 08:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Looks nice Ron*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I do know CCE has done the* Turbine*, wasn't biting my Kentucky Boys. It is a good Idea for a clean look..So I figured I make an upgraded version ...(gilby). Haters keep me on top,,,What you think of these????Just did them today :0 

























thankx Gilbert...I think I'll call it the USA spanker pump


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 07:09 PM~15696824
> *I do know CCE has done the Turbine, wasn't biting my Kentucky Boys. It is a good Idea for a clean look..So I figured I make an upgraded version ...(gilby).  Haters keep me on top,,,What you think of these????Just did them today :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 17 2009, 08:17 AM~15689254
> *i think the owner of them custom pumps would be pissed if he saw those pics on here. unless of course he was gonna get some royalties
> *


What pumps :0


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 08:09 PM~15696824
> *I do know CCE has done the Turbine, wasn't biting my Kentucky Boys. It is a good Idea for a clean look..So I figured I make an upgraded version ...(gilby).  Haters keep me on top,,,What you think of these????Just did them today :0
> 
> 
> ...


I see two italians or two ADELS mounted to the top of those manifolds, good stuff carnal cuanto???? :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 07:09 PM~15696824
> *I do know CCE has done the Turbine, wasn't biting my Kentucky Boys. It is a good Idea for a clean look..So I figured I make an upgraded version ...(gilby).  Haters keep me on top,,,What you think of these????Just did them today :0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Ron ... You dont waist no time


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hell yeah homie. that's the Magic in Black Magic Baby! Ron is always on the top of the game. Damn Ron, you must be lonely at the top all by yourself(with the crew too).


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Nov 17 2009, 09:52 PM~15697393
> *I see two italians or two ADELS mounted to the top of those manifolds, good stuff carnal cuanto???? :biggrin:
> *


Kinda like this, :biggrin: This was the first proto-type , but I thought I would change it up abit :biggrin: 

























This for a customer that I did a week or so back  .


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 11:20 PM~15699918
> *Kinda like this,  :biggrin:  This was the first proto-type , but I thought I would change it up abit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like that Block Design. That would work perfect for my Rounds! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Nov 18 2009, 01:23 AM~15699953
> *I like that Block Design. That would work perfect for my Rounds for my Cadillac!  :thumbsup:
> *


When'd youd become a Majestics???? :0 welcome to the fam


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 11:25 PM~15699968
> *When'd youd become a Majestics???? :0 welcome to the fam
> *


Last Month! :biggrin: I feel right at Home!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Nov 18 2009, 02:34 AM~15700307
> *
> *


Sup Foolio... :biggrin: You should be in bed. This is for all the none working people this late :cheesy:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Nov 18 2009, 12:35 AM~15700033
> *Last Month!  :biggrin: I feel right at Home!
> *



WHAT WOW FOOL YOU SURE GET AROUND TONY :roflmao: :roflmao: WHATS UP TONY :biggrin:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 12:20 AM~15699918
> *Kinda like this,  :biggrin:  This was the first proto-type , but I thought I would change it up abit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THATS BAD ASS HOMIE :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 08:42 PM~15697232
> *What pumps :0
> *


lolololol thats cool i was fuckin around. looks great. cant wait to see it with all the plumbing and hardline. huge fittings dont forget


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOOF DEVILLE_@Nov 17 2009, 07:19 PM~15695379
> *IM NEW 2 THIS GAME BUT IS ALL U DO IS KNOCK OTHER PEOPLE 4 TRYING NEW SHIT???? :angry: ID LIKE 2 SEE U TRY 2 DO SUM SHIT LIKE THAT!!!!!I SMELL A HATER!!!!!!
> *




:roflmao: another fake account . 

Im not knocking , Im Just being a hater :biggrin: . 
And for the record , its NOT new shit !


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 09:09 PM~15696824
> *I do know CCE has done the Turbine, wasn't biting my Kentucky Boys. It is a good Idea for a clean look..So I figured I make an upgraded version ...(gilby).  Haters keep me on top,,,What you think of these????Just did them today :0
> 
> 
> ...




It aint Nothin New Dogg !


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

You gotta give credit when credit is due.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 18 2009, 11:12 AM~15702506
> *You gotta give credit when credit is due.
> *



I agree , CCE did a good job on the turbines .


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 18 2009, 10:19 AM~15702565
> *I agree , CCE did a good job on the turbines .
> *


hater


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 12:25 AM~15699968
> *When'd youd become a Majestics???? :
> *


 :0 :0 :0 X2


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Why do topics like this turn to shit.....instead of exchanging good information there is always somebody coming in here and......ah I did that in 98 or........that looks like the same design.

Theres been peeps in here with great information like Pat Burke, Ron.....what is going to happen if these fools decide fuck it every man for themselves and stop showing people inovations.....a spark of original thought. 

Hope nobody takes this personal but thats impossible! If your neurons are not firing anymore go back to school or read some books!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 17 2009, 05:37 PM~15694917
> *sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best..  so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33..
> *


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com+Nov 18 2009, 08:59 AM~15702376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE IDEA IS NEW TOO US DOGG!!! :0 Kinda like Prohoppers Speicher Pump it was new to them with our design, if we want to call it what it is! :tongue:



NO DISRESPECT TO THE ACUTAL OWNERS OF PROHOPPER THOUGH!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Nov 18 2009, 10:16 AM~15703129
> *Why do topics like this turn to shit.....instead of exchanging good information there is always somebody coming in here and......ah I did that in 98 or........that looks like the same design.
> 
> Theres been peeps in here with great information like Pat Burke, Ron.....what is going to happen if these fools decide fuck it every man for themselves and stop showing people inovations.....a spark of original thought.
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself!!! A man who knows what he's talking about and respects the industry!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 18 2009, 10:59 AM~15702376
> *:roflmao:  another fake account .
> 
> Im not knocking , Im Just being a hater :biggrin:  .
> ...


You do nothing but make Pro-Flopper look even worse,you'd be better off just shutting the hell up,and let others show how it's done.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Really come on now .........................
I cant see why all the








See for your selfs !!!!












And ........... Compare?? Same thing! Talk about duplicate !






























Im just sayin . Maybe alittle hatin , But damn . It looks too much the same


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 18 2009, 02:21 PM~15703849
> *Really come on now .........................
> I cant see why all the
> 
> ...


BLA BLA BLA...

Go hangout in the airfag forum already and leave it alone jackass.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 18 2009, 11:21 AM~15703849
> *Really come on now .........................
> I cant see why all the
> 
> ...



YOUR FUCKING HILARIOUS!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 18 2009, 01:28 PM~15703927
> *YOUR FUCKING HILARIOUS!!!!  :roflmao:
> *



Im just being a hater . I drank alot of hater aid today . Sorry . I usually never rape your forums the way your whole crew does to Pro Hopper . Thanks for being a good sport !


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Stay away from this shit . I got fucked up on it today . My bad.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 18 2009, 11:33 AM~15703960
> *Im just being a hater . I drank alot of hater aid today . Sorry . I usually never rape your forums the way your whole crew does to Pro Hopper . Thanks for being a good sport !
> *



I seen that shit kinda getting out of hand the guy must of really got screwed at some point!! 

I heard the rumors for the record Ron or I would never be behind it, we are up front and honest, even when it comes to hating!!! You should know that first hand!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 18 2009, 01:38 PM~15703996
> *I seen that shit kinda getting out of hand the guy must of really got screwed at some point!!
> 
> I heard the rumors for the record Ron or I would never be behind it, we are up front and honest, even when it comes to hating!!! You should know that first hand!!!
> *



Thanks for being cool Ms Turbine :biggrin:


----------



## RIDDLA (Apr 7, 2003)

BlackMagic Great Work


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Gilberts' hating cuz he can't think of trying new things cuz he's only building donks and with bags. Like we say in our club.... Only girls play with bags. Just joking gilbert!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam here we go again :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 18 2009, 02:50 PM~15704589
> *Gilberts' hating cuz he can't think of trying new things cuz he's only building donks and with bags. Like we say in our club.... Only girls play with bags.  Just joking gilbert!
> *




LoL . If you only Knew . ... i havent been tryin new thangs lately . Just doin work for Nba and Nfl teams bro . Oh yea , we been baggin alot of rides and Donkin them too . Its Good money .


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Pics or you know.....


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

dont you go postin pics of donks now. :angry:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 18 2009, 03:49 PM~15705055
> *LoL .  If you only Knew . ...  i havent been tryin new thangs lately . Just doin work for Nba and Nfl teams bro .  Oh yea , we been baggin alot of rides and Donkin them too . Its Good money .
> *


Rite there is good money to be made, but I'm a hydraulic guy/fabricator. And this is a hydraulics forum. :biggrin: The air forum is the next one down. I'll talk with Gary and have him make you a ground effects forum. :cheesy:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 18 2009, 11:33 AM~15703960
> *Im just being a hater . I drank alot of hater aid today . Sorry . I usually never rape your forums the way your whole crew does to Pro Hopper . Thanks for being a good sport !
> *



Just re-read that my whole crew, I WANT NAMES?? lol I have seen the occasional ProFlopper comment, but to each there own!! They have there own story behind why they feel the way they do!! Can't make everyone happy!!!


----------



## alex4829 (Oct 31, 2006)

ttt fuck haters


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 04:46 PM~15705716
> *Rite there is good money to be made, but I'm a hydraulic guy/fabricator. And this is a hydraulics forum. :biggrin: The air forum is the next one down. I'll talk with Gary and have him make you a ground effects forum.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We went to Panda Express for lunch, and look what my fortune was














:biggrin: 

So I guess I can do it


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks good ron


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Youuuuuuuuuuuuu can do iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 06:10 PM~15707264
> *We went to Panda Express for lunch, and look what my fortune was
> 
> 
> ...


sup ron u keep building those bad ass pumps and ill keep buying them for my hoppers :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2009, 09:40 PM~15686173
> *isnt that why the fittings are welded onto the check valve? They are at the tip of the check so the oil stops there and goes up to the dump. Im not an expert by any means but thats what it looks like to me.
> *


 he's eliminating the need for a "T" fitting that way. Fucking bad ass. This is what happens when a real rider owns a major hydro company. THE GAME CHANGES. Great work Ron


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 18 2009, 12:02 PM~15703659
> *Couldn't have said it better myself!!! A man who knows what he's talking about and respects the industry!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Got some suggestions for BMH.....not inovations but more of field support from experiments I've been doing.........stuff that I know works that will save all some $$$$$$, parker o-rings and debris deflectors for the pistons....stay tuned.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Nov 18 2009, 08:28 PM~15708170
> *Got some suggestions for BMH.....not inovations but more of field support from experiments I've been doing.........stuff that I know works that will save all some $$$$$$, parker o-rings and debris deflectors for the pistons....stay tuned.
> *


Do you mean a wiper...It looks like a blade....Good idea, Jessica told me about the parker o-ring ,but we use 70 durometer 429 buna o-ring, and tried 90 which is harder back in the day with not a good results


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 18 2009, 08:24 PM~15708128
> *he's eliminating the need for a "T" fitting that way. Fucking bad ass. This is what happens when a real rider owns a major hydro company. THE GAME CHANGES.  Great work Ron
> *



yea..thats why i want to get one..less fittings to flow thru as well..and makes for a cleaner look


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wats crackin goooof!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 19 2009, 03:40 AM~15712157
> *wats crackin goooof!
> *


dam junior you need to get it right its watssssssssssssssssssssssssss cracking the gooofsssssssss


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33  


we also will be having holiday special's coming soon_


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

BLACK MAGIC TTT.... :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 08:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Shit Ron send me one of them suckers I can test it out in my new single pump :biggrin:


----------



## grounded4now (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 02:20 AM~15699918
> *Kinda like this,  :biggrin:  This was the first proto-type , but I thought I would change it up abit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Ron is that my shit?!!!!!? Gigidy!!!!!!


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 10:00 PM~15686494
> *Ancient chinese secret, with a lil' cracker twist to it
> *


thats bad ass :biggrin: i would like to get 1 of those


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 06:10 PM~15707264
> *We went to Panda Express for lunch, and look what my fortune was
> 
> 
> ...


dam aint that the truth


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 08:09 PM~15696824
> *I do know CCE has done the Turbine, wasn't biting my Kentucky Boys. It is a good Idea for a clean look..So I figured I make an upgraded version ...(gilby).  Haters keep me on top,,,What you think of these????Just did them today :0
> 
> 
> ...


it looks nothing like cce the returns are on the top cce's are still on the side :biggrin:


----------



## dignityaz (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 17 2009, 11:52 AM~15691535
> *I dont know why all the wows . Its a Painted CCE turbine .  :dunno:  :loco:
> It aint going to Produce more Psi . Its good for tha flow in a Dancer but other than that Its not gonna bang more inches .
> 
> ...


fuckn haters! dont hate ! that shit is tight ron ! good job ! looks better then prohopper!!! :machinegun: to haters! :thumbsup:to BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 19 2009, 03:38 PM~15716663
> *Shit Ron send me one of them suckers I can test it out in my new single pump :biggrin:
> *


NEW????? oh shit :0 What you doin now Matt :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grounded4now_@Nov 19 2009, 04:07 PM~15716885
> *Ron is that my shit?!!!!!? Gigidy!!!!!!
> *


Yes sir this is your stuff  Hope you like


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2009, 12:08 AM~15711442
> *yea..thats why i want to get one..less fittings to flow thru as well..and makes for a cleaner look
> *


Mak'em, I might give it a shot


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33  



we also will be having holiday special's coming soon_


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wats crackin M! Looks like your busy on LIL homie.


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

thats my arsenol of pumps from BMH!








this is my recent pump from Ron. thanks homie.! :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

How much are those checks????


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

oh shit i was supposed to ask if i could post this up. :twak:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 20 2009, 07:38 PM~15732217
> *oh shit i was supposed to ask if i could post this up. :twak:
> *


Ur good, It's out in the air Now


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 20 2009, 07:31 PM~15732151
> *How much are those checks????
> *


15.00 over our regular pricing, and can be done either with a male JIC or female pipe


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 20 2009, 08:34 PM~15732810
> *15.00 over our regular pricing, and can be done either with a male JIC or female pipe
> *


Not Bad!


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

DAMNN!!! BIG RON NOTHING SUPRISING TO SEE THIS SHIT,LET THE HATERS HATE WE ALL KNOW YOU THE MAN!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 08:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :around:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 20 2009, 07:38 PM~15732217
> *oh shit i was supposed to ask if i could post this up. :twak:
> *



isnt that a fat boys block?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

No its a BMH pump just with the Magic inside.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 21 2009, 12:13 PM~15738181
> *No its a BMH pump just with the Magic inside.
> *


the block looks like a fat boys block.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY+Nov 20 2009, 11:40 PM~15733830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From H.D engineering ???? Simalir 'but we had to change a few details, their porting was off and used to suck the pressure seal, true 45 degree alignment and not done on a mill,everything is turn on a lathe for a true center.

See you might be putting together a hopper???? Get at O.J, you know he can hook ya up with some deals :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 08:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 09008.jpg[/img]
> 
> ...


how are these bro


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 22 2009, 03:06 AM~15743015
> *how are these bro
> *


I won't put a pump together with 'em for my cars  Cheap *insurance* for the* performance*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 22 2009, 02:08 AM~15743024
> *I won't put a pump together with 'em for my cars   Cheap insurance for the performance
> *


thanks


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 22 2009, 01:03 AM~15743002
> *From H.D engineering ???? Simalir 'but we had to change a few details, their porting was off and used to suck the pressure seal, true 45 degree alignment and not done on a mill,everything is turn on a lathe for a true center.
> 
> See you might be putting together a  hopper???? Get at O.J, you know he can hook ya up with some deals :biggrin:
> *


ya probably gonna see you for my rear setup im gonna run a ford granada rear end cuz i want drums its the right length and cheap and good enough for what i want to do. Still deciding wishbone or Y bone looking to hit 40's no weight 10-12 batteries clean car nothing stupid got a full frame already for it and my 3 adex SD's being built


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33  



we also will be having holiday special's coming soon_


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 23 2009, 12:31 PM~15754911
> *sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33
> we also will be having holiday special's coming soon
> *



HOMIE DO YOU HAVE THESE PRESSURE PLATE FOR A #11 GEAR? IF SO WHATS THE PRICE FOR TWO? :thumbsup: TO ALL YOUR WORK !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Nov 23 2009, 02:45 PM~15756259
> *HOMIE DO YOU HAVE THESE PRESSURE PLATE FOR A #11 GEAR? IF SO WHATS THE PRICE FOR TWO?  :thumbsup: TO ALL YOUR WORK !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SUP HOLMS..YEA IF YOU GET TWO THERE 38$ EA.


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: THANKS ALOT BIG HOMIE TALK TO YOU SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL YOU HOMIES ENJOY YOUR HOLIDAY AND BE SAFE :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 10:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Eliminated the tee fittings after the check...pretty cool


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Nov 23 2009, 04:47 PM~15757626
> *:thumbsup: THANKS ALOT BIG HOMIE TALK TO YOU SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL YOU HOMIES ENJOY YOUR HOLIDAY AND BE SAFE  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: you to homie :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Nov 23 2009, 07:00 PM~15758449
> *Eliminated the tee fittings after the check...pretty cool
> *


ya plus u save on the price of the damn T fitting as well as the return line fitting...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Nov 23 2009, 03:47 PM~15757626
> *:thumbsup: THANKS ALOT BIG HOMIE TALK TO YOU SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL YOU HOMIES ENJOY YOUR HOLIDAY AND BE SAFE  :biggrin:
> *


Got them in stock.... Whats up Anthony :biggrin:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

We should all call "u" Mr. One Off :uh:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD RON YO ASS STAY ON SUM NEW SHIT OVER THERE AT BMH


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

Jess,

Thanks for the parts that was quick and they look real nice. Once again i appreciate your efforts in the end to sort out my order.

Jerry,

Muchas gracias, you always come to the rescue for a homie.

Pete.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_X-MAS SPECIAL COME'N SOON.. IF YOU NEED PART'S HIT US UP.. WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED IN STOCK.. 1-866-MAGIC-33..  _


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 24 2009, 03:34 PM~15768888
> *Got them in stock.... Whats up Anthony  :biggrin:
> *



NOTHING MUCH BRO !!! JUST GOT BACK FROM NORTH OF ARIZONA HAD THANKSGIVING OUT THERE. BRO WOULD YOU KNOW ANY ONE THATS SELLING A 1970 -72 CHEV. GMC STEP SIDE IF SO LET ME KNOW IT COULD BE RUNNING OR NOT I WILL PICK IT UP :biggrin: . TALK TO SOON BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Nov 18 2009, 11:16 AM~15703129
> *Why do topics like this turn to shit.....instead of exchanging good information there is always somebody coming in here and......ah I did that in 98 or........that looks like the same design.
> 
> Theres been peeps in here with great information like Pat Burke, Ron.....what is going to happen if these fools decide fuck it every man for themselves and stop showing people inovations.....a spark of original thought.
> ...


i see you mention pat burke but what about the real legend in this shit the old hillbilly hopper himself stanly staton, to my knowledge he is the only person with a hopper that hits 80 plus that you can drive everywhere. shit it still has factory a/c lol. i m not knocking anyone just pointing out some history in this shit. cce just copies shit anyways or bruce calls stan for answers. i think that it is cool that ron is trying to inovate. keep on doin it and remember dont try to re invent the wheel just make it better.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT thanks for sendingout those rams.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Good work ron always trying to push the envilope trying new idea's and concepts

that type of thinking is what brings lowriding to the next level :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup perminator :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey steve. i got that message. that shit was funny... ******* birth control. :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

did you like that thats how theyn do it in texas hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Dec 1 2009, 08:56 PM~15839583
> *i see you mention pat burke but what about the real legend in this shit the old hillbilly hopper himself stanly staton, to my knowledge he is the only person with a hopper that hits 80 plus that you can drive everywhere. shit it still has factory a/c lol.  i m not knocking anyone just pointing out some history in this shit. cce just copies shit anyways or bruce calls stan for answers. i think that it is cool that ron is trying to inovate. keep on doin it and remember dont try to re invent the wheel just make it better.
> *


You don't know me, you talk like you do.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Dec 1 2009, 08:56 PM~15839583
> *i see you mention pat burke but what about the real legend in this shit the old hillbilly hopper himself stanly staton, to my knowledge he is the only person with a hopper that hits 80 plus that you can drive everywhere. shit it still has factory a/c lol.  i m not knocking anyone just pointing out some history in this shit. cce just copies shit anyways or bruce calls stan for answers. i think that it is cool that ron is trying to inovate. keep on doin it and remember dont try to re invent the wheel just make it better.
> *


It was just to get my point across.................

The dudes that come in here showing picures and offering advice.
And videos(Gilbert) :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*X-MAS SPECIAL COME'N SOON.. IF YOU NEED PART'S HIT US UP.. WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED IN STOCK.. 1-866-MAGIC-33..*_


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Nice lookin Big RON


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 4 2009, 07:21 AM~15868529
> *You don't know me, you talk like you do.
> *



dont get your panties in a bunch. i talk to stan quite offten and you and i both know that he is a guru in this shit. just given the man props no one else seems to want to give it to him. :biggrin:


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 4 2009, 07:47 AM~15868645
> *It was just to get my point across.................
> 
> The dudes that come in here showing picures and offering advice.
> ...



same here just givin the the old hillbillyhopper some props. 

also like what ron has shakin too! shit looks really nice


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Dec 4 2009, 06:12 PM~15874005
> *dont get your panties in a bunch. i talk to stan quite offten and you and i both know that he is a guru in this shit. just given the man props no one else seems to want to give it to him.  :biggrin:
> *


Stan always has props in my book. anyone who does what they know works, instead of trying to copy what the competition does, than add 50 lbs, get prop in my book. us hillbillies out here just dont get no respek 

I like Ron showing his work, but a tip from me to him, explain why things are different off the batt, so no one has to do any accusing or questioning. pics a worth a thousand words, but a good description is words 1000 POSITIVE words.


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 4 2009, 06:27 PM~15874728
> *Stan always has props in my book. anyone who does what they know works, instead of trying to copy what the competition does, than add 50 lbs, get prop in my book. us hillbillies out here just dont get no respek
> 
> I like Ron showing his work, but a tip from me to him, explain why things are different off the batt, so no one has to do any accusing or questioning. pics a worth a thousand words, but a good description is words 1000 POSITIVE words.
> *


thats what im saying he built that hopper in like 93 and the damn thing still gets off last hit was 87" and it was hittin the tailgate hinges and pullin the back wheels off the ground. tried and true. 

0ne question ron are you pressure holes matched prefectly to your pump heads.
just curious couse i need to get new blocks and trying to see whats out there now.

i know the old fenners matched up and the old aluminum emp blocks but forever all the blocks i seen where jacked and you had to remachine them and some you couldnt even machine they where so screwed up.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheyBannedMe.com_@Dec 7 2009, 01:23 PM~15900370
> *Listen Up You Fucking ***** You Want Drama Come To
> 
> www.TheyBannedMe.com
> *


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 7 2009, 03:42 PM~15901861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 77caprice (Mar 29, 2006)

how much for that tig welded check valve


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_X-MAS SPECIAL COME'N SOON.. IF YOU NEED PART'S HIT US UP.. WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED IN STOCK.. 1-866-MAGIC-33..  _


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_1-866-MAGIC-33.._


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 7 2009, 03:42 PM~15901861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 10:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




LOOK KIDS THIS IS WHAT OIL DOES TO YOUR CLOTHES.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Dec 11 2009, 09:53 AM~15947539
> *LOOK KIDS THIS IS WHAT OIL DOES TO YOUR CLOTHES.....LOL :biggrin:
> *


lol you know its not sweat from working hard :biggrin: :biggrin: 























j/p i seen the pics of ron with the broom :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Dec 11 2009, 10:53 AM~15947539
> *LOOK KIDS THIS IS WHAT OIL DOES TO YOUR CLOTHES.....LOL :biggrin:
> *


Actually, Paint from earlier that day, blew the cap off the top the paint gun.... :0 

I didn't change it cuz it was a cheap high ala day long :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77caprice_@Dec 7 2009, 08:01 PM~15903711
> *how much for that tig welded check valve
> *


x2


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

t t t


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Dec 15 2009, 07:59 PM~15992537
> *t t t
> *


Where my axle??? Chip goof :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_SPECIAL'S.. raw piston kit with aluminum backing plate 200$.. :0 

more special's coming soon.. _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_1-866-MAGIC-33.._


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2009, 01:19 PM~15999517
> *1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


_
ttt :cheesy:_


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dammit I WANT A PIC


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 11:12 AM~16047443
> *HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>
> *


*


Got an order for 5 to one customer!! Get it while you can!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2009, 01:48 PM~15938327
> *HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>
> *


_
thank you for all your order's.. _


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 18 2009, 09:08 PM~16024854
> *dammit I WANT A PIC
> *


Sorry Jimmy I've been busy, but heres a few...Still gotta polish a few of the lines :0 

*4 piston pump set-up*, custom machined blocks, that match the backing plates,4 super duty *Adel-II's*,4 water faucet slo-downs all 3/4 fitting assy..All chromed(everyhing except the lines and air stem.








Not gonna use that style motor ,just a mock up...


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 24 2009, 12:13 AM~16073649
> *Sorry Jimmy I've been busy, but heres a few...Still gotta polish a few of the lines :0
> 
> 4 piston pump set-up, custom machined blocks, that match the backing plates,4 super duty Adel-II's,4 water faucet slo-downs all 3/4 fitting assy..All chromed(everyhing except the lines and air stem.
> ...


i like the large fill plugs!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

holy jesus mary mother of god. they look really nice and sexy. extremely sexy. no ****.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 23 2009, 09:13 PM~16073649
> *Sorry Jimmy I've been busy, but heres a few...Still gotta polish a few of the lines :0
> 
> 4 piston pump set-up, custom machined blocks, that match the backing plates,4 super duty Adel-II's,4 water faucet slo-downs all 3/4 fitting assy..All chromed(everyhing except the lines and air stem.
> ...


oh shit i had toyed with the idea of 4 pistons for my 64 hmmmm looking clean as a clean thing


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey stevie. Merry Christmas to you n your family homie! Don't forget to hit me up in the hawaii topic too.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks ron looks great, you should have definately sponsored me but i guess i can pay lolololoololol........well unless you want to sponsor. have a great christmas because you just made mine. so its the SHOW AND GO SERIES BLACK MAGIC PUMPS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 23 2009, 09:13 PM~16073649
> *Sorry Jimmy I've been busy, but heres a few...Still gotta polish a few of the lines :0
> 
> 4 piston pump set-up, custom machined blocks, that match the backing plates,4 super duty Adel-II's,4 water faucet slo-downs all 3/4 fitting assy..All chromed(everyhing except the lines and air stem.
> ...


that set up looks sick as fuck.... Ron how much is that kit going to cost??is this kit going to be on sale next? lol....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

NO NOT FOR SALE


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 25 2009, 07:45 AM~16085896
> *NO NOT FOR SALE
> *


Dam i just saying i want some thing like for my 64...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Dec 25 2009, 03:40 PM~16088730
> *Dam i just saying i want some thing like for my 64...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Yeah it was 1 off style,But if jimmy don't hurry up. it could be for sale  J/P :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 26 2009, 06:15 PM~16096120
> *Yeah it was  1 off style,But if jimmy don't hurry up. it could be for sale   J/P :biggrin:
> *


lol we dont ever have to worry about jimmy, my car is more important than.............well i will think of something


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hahaha cant sell now, just please make sure they got the right motors for hopping thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 28 2009, 05:15 PM~16113434
> *hahaha cant sell now, just please make sure they got the right motors for hopping thanks
> *


yea ther comp


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats what im talking about  oh yeah and since its a vert 14s for the rear please, with 4 1/2 for the front and 3 1/2 for the rear


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 28 2009, 06:56 PM~16114725
> *thats what im talking about  oh yeah and since its a vert 14s for the rear please, with 4 1/2 for the  front and 3 1/2 for the rear
> *


got ya holm's :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 28 2009, 07:56 PM~16114725
> *thats what im talking about  oh yeah and since its a vert 14s for the rear please, with 4 1/2 for the  front and 3 1/2 for the rear
> *


Can you get away with having 14s on a vert i thought the most you could use is 12s ?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

actually got 16s in our red multi color 64


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2009, 01:48 PM~15938327
> *SPECIAL'S.. raw piston kit with aluminum backing plate 200$..  :0
> 
> more special's coming soon..
> *


_
TTT _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

here some pic's of the y-bone we sale..


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 09:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the pump in my car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 29 2010, 01:01 PM~18692966
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_jus a few more days till the super show.. if you need to pick up parts you can pre order & have em wait'n on you to pic em up at the shop  .. or you can jus come by like alway's.. we'll be glad to see you.. thank's & have a safe trip to vegas.. :biggrin: _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

here some pic's of the y-bone we sale..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 09:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 14 2010, 07:01 PM~18814487
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *



4 da 62 brotha


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

What's the price on one of these put together??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin: 









































TTT :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

well the big question is;;;;;is get you da big inches;;who said it


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I got a pump kinda like that. Sort of.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_866-magic-33.. is out of order..we are work'n to get the line back up.. but in the meantime..


please call 1-702-222-2112.. or 1-702-650-9451 :biggrin: thank's_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin: 









































TTT :cheesy:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2009, 09:27 PM~15685147
> *It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT wassup big M


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

BMH TTMFT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Nov 22 2010, 02:08 PM~19133941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> *OK FELLAS & THE LADIES HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:
> 
> so hit us up 702-222-2112 or 702-650-9451


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS :biggrin: .. & TO THO'S THAT MIS'D IT :happysad: .. WE WILL BE HAVING X-MAS SPECIALS COMING SOON _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

It is a little decieving when you first look at it , but it is completly backwards :biggrin: 









































TTT :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

back in service.. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 3 2010, 02:05 PM~19229756
> *back in service.. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 ttt


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Oct 26 2010, 06:25 PM~18916248
> *What's the price on one of these put together??
> *


Never got this question answered.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Are you looking for this style???? or the daul 3/4 side port

It could be for sale at the rite price...LMK


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 10 2010, 05:15 PM~19295149
> *Never got this question answered.
> *


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Oct 26 2010, 07:25 PM~18916248
> *What's the price on one of these put together??
> *


X2


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 11 2010, 02:56 AM~19299592
> *X2
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

any pics of it in action?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

[/quote]

WHATS WITH THAT PIECE WELDED ON THE PUMP HEAD ?


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

*I been wondering the same thing*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Dec 16 2010, 06:04 PM~19346423
> *I been wondering the same thing
> *


pm sent


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 16 2010, 08:49 PM~19346303
> *
> 
> WHATS WITH THAT PIECE WELDED ON THE PUMP HEAD ?
> *



they dont need 400 pounds in the trunk.... thats all the waight they need to get on the bumper. :biggrin: 6oz. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 16 2010, 07:10 PM~19347007
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


it's welded for more support.. cuz it has a indentation that is ther.. :nicoderm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

>


WHATS WITH THAT PIECE WELDED ON THE PUMP HEAD ?
[/quote]
These were (2) pumps I was building to prove on some theories. Both use Marzocchi #9's with major tricks. Both were tested on the same car with only 6 1150 CCA Deka batteries and with a heavy ass Olds 305 V-8 
I had alot of people asking if they are for sale. So here ya go

I wanted to try the biggest pressure port I could do. Instead of _BACK DOOR'ing _the gear. The pressure port was match ported to the block, 9/16th big. It was in our single pump Cutlass doing 37''
It has a number 9 gear, I will sell it for 750 with the* Adel-II *dump..complete ,everyting.

I also have the next test pump ,with a number 9 ,This one is Back door style and uses 2 pressure aswell. It has the Black "_SPONSORED_" style *Adel-II *
for 850.00 complete pump
This pump was doing 39'' 

Both these pumps could do more I am sure of that, But we were only using 6 batteries (72 volts), I would love to see it on 8 ,and re-test ????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> WHATS WITH THAT PIECE WELDED ON THE PUMP HEAD ?


These were (2) pumps I was building to prove on some theories. Both use Marzocchi #9's with major tricks. Both were tested on the same car with only 6 1150 CCA Deka batteries and with a heavy ass Olds 305 V-8 
I had alot of people asking if they are for sale. So here ya go

I wanted to try the biggest pressure port I could do. Instead of _BACK DOOR'ing _the gear. The pressure port was match ported to the block, 9/16th big. It was in our single pump Cutlass doing 37''
It has a number 9 gear, I will sell it for 750 with the* Adel-II *dump..complete ,everyting.

I also have the next test pump ,with a number 9 ,This one is Back door style and uses 2 pressure aswell. It has the Black "_SPONSORED_" style *Adel-II *
for 850.00 complete pump
This pump was doing 39'' 

Both these pumps could do more I am sure of that, But we were only using 6 batteries (72 volts), I would love to see it on 8 ,and re-test ????
[/quote]


pics or vids or it didnt happen !!!!





























:wave: SUP CRACKER


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> WHATS WITH THAT PIECE WELDED ON THE PUMP HEAD ?


These were (2) pumps I was building to prove on some theories. Both use Marzocchi #9's with major tricks. Both were tested on the same car with only 6 1150 CCA Deka batteries and with a heavy ass Olds 305 V-8 
I had alot of people asking if they are for sale. So here ya go

I wanted to try the biggest pressure port I could do. Instead of _BACK DOOR'ing _the gear. The pressure port was match ported to the block, 9/16th big. It was in our single pump Cutlass doing 37''
It has a number 9 gear, I will sell it for 750 with the* Adel-II *dump..complete ,everyting.

I also have the next test pump ,with a number 9 ,This one is Back door style and uses 2 pressure aswell. It has the Black "_SPONSORED_" style *Adel-II *
for 850.00 complete pump
This pump was doing 39'' 

Both these pumps could do more I am sure of that, But we were only using 6 batteries (72 volts), I would love to see it on 8 ,and re-test ????
[/quote]
If u want u can send it to me and and i will try it in my car on 8 batts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> These were (2) pumps I was building to prove on some theories. Both use Marzocchi #9's with major tricks. Both were tested on the same car with only 6 1150 CCA Deka batteries and with a heavy ass Olds 305 V-8
> I had alot of people asking if they are for sale. So here ya go
> 
> I wanted to try the biggest pressure port I could do. Instead of _BACK DOOR'ing _the gear. The pressure port was match ported to the block, 9/16th big. It was in our single pump Cutlass doing 37''
> ...


pics or vids or it didnt happen !!!!
:wave: SUP CRACKER
[/quote]
Naw Ninja...U seen it in person, and even hit it....Jus sayin :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> pics or vids or it didnt happen !!!!
> :wave: SUP CRACKER


Naw Ninja...U seen it in person, and even hit it....Jus sayin :biggrin:
[/quote]


NAW....I NEVER HIT URS.............U HIT MINE............(NO ****, LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER NO **** !!!)




SO WHAT CHANGES HAVE U MADE TO IT ? STILL 6 BATTS OR CHANGED IT UP ?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> Naw Ninja...U seen it in person, and even hit it....Jus sayin :biggrin:


NAW....I NEVER HIT URS.............U HIT MINE............(NO ****, LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER NO **** !!!)
SO WHAT CHANGES HAVE U MADE TO IT ? STILL 6 BATTS OR CHANGED IT UP ?
[/quote]
still same, just tried and 11...not better same numbers....That motor is holding me down...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> NAW....I NEVER HIT URS.............U HIT MINE............(NO ****, LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER NO **** !!!)
> SO WHAT CHANGES HAVE U MADE TO IT ? STILL 6 BATTS OR CHANGED IT UP ?


still same, just tried and 11...not better same numbers....That motor is holding me down... 
[/quote]


NO WAY.............ID FIGURE W 11 AND V8 N VOLTS U RUNNING SHOULD LOSE INCHES............. :dunno:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

How much for 2 check valves done like in chrome


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmmm hey ron i gta fleetwood ill gladly try it in for you :biggrin: its already a 3 pump 8 battery car :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> NAW....I NEVER HIT URS.............U HIT MINE............(NO ****, LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER NO **** !!!)
> SO WHAT CHANGES HAVE U MADE TO IT ? STILL 6 BATTS OR CHANGED IT UP ?


still same, just tried and 11...not better same numbers....That motor is holding me down... 
[/quote]
TTT wassup their bro how you been?


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Jan 16 2011, 03:53 PM~19613204
> *How much for 2  check valves done like in chrome
> *


what size :dunno:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 2 2011, 12:25 PM~19767142
> *what size :dunno:
> *


Sorry been try to trade my 75rag 1/2 with #8 hose


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Feb 17 2011, 10:18 PM~19898594
> *Sorry been try to trade my 75rag 1/2 with #8 hose
> *


Same size In pics


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Feb 17 2011, 10:18 PM~19898594
> *Sorry been try to trade my 75rag 1/2 with #8 hose
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

how much for 3 blue anodized blocks n backing plates ?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 18 2011, 05:53 PM~19904338
> *how much for 3 blue anodized blocks n backing plates ?
> *


what size blocks :dunno:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 18 2011, 05:57 PM~19904364
> *what size blocks :dunno:
> *


2 3/8's for the back and whatever you thinks best for a front pump ?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 18 2011, 06:17 PM~19904516
> *2 3/8's for the back and whatever you thinks best for a front pump ?
> *


pm sent


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 18 2011, 06:22 PM~19904564
> *pm sent
> *


thanks for fast responses


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 18 2011, 06:24 PM~19904586
> *thanks for fast responses
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 18 2011, 07:29 PM~19904646
> *:biggrin:
> *


sssssssssssssssssup Ssssssssssssssssideliner cheerleader :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 19 2011, 02:15 PM~19910600
> *sssssssssssssssssup Ssssssssssssssssideliner cheerleader  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 19 2011, 03:31 PM~19910664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chipper :biggrin:


----------

